# Ls MT125 Play in front end loader joystick



## jcaspar (8 mo ago)

I recently bought my first tractor. an LS MT125 and love it. I noticed that it requires excessive right stick movement to curl the front end loader bucket upward. I pulled the dust cover and think I can see the problem. The hydraulic valve controller is rotating (sorry, probably wrong terms!) See video link below. Is this normal? Is there a way to adjust this or is this a big problem? Thanks for any help. 

Video


----------



## jcaspar (8 mo ago)

Never mind! It was simple. The Allen head bolt over the valve that was twisting was very loose. Tightened it up and all is good!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! Sorry I didn't respond earlier. Glad you sorted out your issue. 
Hope to hear about some of your new tractor experiences in the future!
Cheers


----------



## jcaspar (8 mo ago)

Thanks. I am learning to use the backhoe. Have taken out a few stumps so far. Love this tractor!
Does anyone know a place for LS parts? I need a new boot that covers the front end loader valve. 
d


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I think you may have to go to the dealer for parts. I found this on their website, part number and description. Maybe you can find an aftermarket piece.

40433230​​RUBBER-COVER BOOTH-V/V-MT1-TRG 822​


----------



## jcaspar (8 mo ago)

Thanks! I appreciate it. I have heard the New Holland parts are identical so I ordered the equivalent part (I hope!) MT40433230. Will see if it works. Was only about 10$. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## sridgedet (7 mo ago)

jcaspar said:


> I recently bought my first tractor. an LS MT125 and love it. I noticed that it requires excessive right stick movement to curl the front end loader bucket upward. I pulled the dust cover and think I can see the problem. The hydraulic valve controller is rotating (sorry, probably wrong terms!) See video link below. Is this normal? Is there a way to adjust this or is this a big problem? Thanks for an
> 
> 
> jcaspar said:
> ...


----------

